# Looking for a reputable breeder in the northeast



## Maggiemae (3 mo ago)

We're looking for a reputable Havanese breeder in the northeast, ideally, but we're willing to travel, if needed. Who would you recommend we consider?

There are a few breeders we've contacted but they haven't replied yet. I'm assuming it's because they don't have puppies available right now. We don't mind waiting. I'd rather take our time to find the right breeder and puppy for us.

I'd love to have a few recommendations of breeders to contact. Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want to PM me, I can give you some recommendations. I don’t think many people have puppies available this fall, but a number will in the spring.


----------



## Maggiemae (3 mo ago)

Thank you, krandall! I just PMd you.


----------



## dmansur13 (3 mo ago)

Check out Brickhousepups.com they are phenomenal. We are waiting for our new baby to reach 9 weeks. They send updates with photos and videos every few days.


----------



## Maggiemae (3 mo ago)

Thank you very much, dmandur13! I'll check them out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would be very, VERY cautious about this breeder. Too many breeds, too many puppies. No information on health testing the parents… (I am POSITIVE that they don’t) This is a commercial breeder At best, a puppy broker at worst.


----------



## Maggiemae (3 mo ago)

Krandall, I did look at their site and although I'm just learning about what to look for, I wasn't happy about what I read. Havaneses aren't mentioned once on any page. Not for me.


----------

